# Eye laser treatments, experiences please?



## nelly (25 Jul 2006)

Hi, 
i am thinking of getting this done,
can you share an expreience good or bad, 
where is it carried out
how much per eye, (i believe the price varies per hospital / clinic)

i would love to be glasses free but hate the thought of anything going wrong and having less than the quality of sight i have now. 

thanks for your help


----------



## Munsterman (25 Jul 2006)

*Re: eye lazer treatments, experiences please?*

Hi Nelly

I am looking to get procedure done soon aswell. Cost is about €2,990 for both eyes in Optilase Laser Eye Clinic located in Ely PLace in Dublin 2. Have no affliation with them but I have heard they are good.

You may not be aware but VIVAS Health Insurance refund €1,000 (for both eyes, €500 for each) on completion of the treatment of laser eye surgery at this location. Transferred to them from BUPA recently.


----------



## Satanta (25 Jul 2006)

Personally no experience, but a member of the family has recently had it done.

I'd suggest googling as much information on it as possible to make you comfy with the choices and options available.

There are, from brief conversations so I'm far from an authority on the matter, two (if not more?) different types available. One where a cut is made pulling back a section of the cover of the eye, the laser work done and then the flap replaced over the eye where it then "heals" and another where the covering of the eye is basically scraped away, the work done and the covering allowed to then grow back (the second means that eyes must be covered for a period and need frequent drops to avoid infection and keep the eyes lubricated following the operation - drops for a number of months following the operation).

The second is commonly used by athletes etc because risks of the skin flap not postioning correctly and other potential problems is reduced I believe. The family member chose the second option and is extremely delighted with the results.

Three months after the operation eyesight is now better than 20/20 (was 20/30 after a month from what I recall) and puts the eyesight of most friends without glasses to shame. His worked out extremely well but as with any medical procedure things can (and have) gone wrong.

Its also worth noting that not everyone has the option of laser surgery available. Depending on the correction needed and the size of the .... (not sure if its cornea/iris/which specific element) some people are outside of what the doctors will consider suitable. I know there are a number of places in Dublin who will do the checks as some friends have had it done (none took the step of going ahead with the surgery and not all were deemed suitable).


----------



## Johnon71 (25 Jul 2006)

Hiya Nelly,

I had my laser surgery done at Optilase in Ely Place last August and am now glasses and contacts free at last.

They are professional and efficient and I would recommed them.

They also provide the necessary claim form for the tax man.

Got my tax refund back very quickly.

No problems with my eyes but stayed dry for quite a while after. Grand now though. They do free consultation so make an appointment.

Johnon71


----------



## Audrey (25 Jul 2006)

I've had it done (Lasik) in Wellington Clinic in 2000.  At that time it was over 3k for both eyes (Irish punts).  Claimed tax back on MED1 form.  Anyway, now to the nitty gritty!   I'm squeamish at the best of times.  It wasn't a problem, honestly.  I had both eyes done same time.  I would go through it again rather than have a tooth filled or a blood test!!  You are given slight relaxer (valium) first.  Then you are brought into 'theatre' which is just like a dentists chair really, except lying back.  Eyes are numbed with drops.  Job is done (about 10 mins per eye).  No feeling at all.  You are given anaesthetic drops to take home in case you need them.  After a while I did need to put the drops in (eye felt like it does when the wind blows grit into your eye, and for a moment it's unbearable), however the drops worked INSTANTLY and just numbed the area again.  Never needed them again after that.  Went back next day for check up (which is compulsory) and haven't looked back since (if you'll pardon the pun)!!   My niece had it done more recently.  She was sorer than me.  She was also more bloodshot than me.

I would recommend it.  It's wonderful to be able to swim and see simultaneously.  And to drive and see simultaneously.  All without specs of any sort.


----------



## Sarah W (25 Jul 2006)

I had both eyes done at the Blackrock clinic over 2 years ago (Michael Browne) - best thing I ever did! My eyes were sore for a day or so but I was able to drive myself to the follow up examination the next day. After wearing glasses for 30 years the freedom is unbelievable.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


----------



## boogaloo (26 Jul 2006)

What sort of prescriptions did any of you have before getting lasered?  There are so many horror stories on the web, I am getting put off the idea...


----------



## Darth Vader (26 Jul 2006)

I had my four year check up there on Monday and everything is fine. My eyesight was quite bad before, 4.75 in my right eye and 4.25 in my left. The results were spot-on, I have 20/20 vision now. 

I couldnt recommend it enough. I got it done in the Mater private, found the surgeon very friendly & reassuraing. He then does the check-ups therafter so you dont end up seeing a different person each time you go in.


----------



## Metallo (26 Jul 2006)

I also had my eyes done in the Mater - Michael O'Keeffe was the surgeon - but that was 13 years ago.

Was back last year for a routine check and everyting is still great.  My prescription before I had the procedure was 1.75 and 1.5.

It was the best decision I ever made.  I remember feeling a bit guilty at the time because of the cost - it was £975 per eye back in 1993 but would do it again tomorrow.


----------



## aaa1 (26 Jul 2006)

Friend of mine got it done at the Mater Private - said it was the best thing she ever did. I don't know how much she paid but she claimed most of it back in tax as it can be marked down as a medical expense. They do one eye at a time so if something goes horribly wrong at least it's only one eye affected. She had to go back the following week to get the second eye done and has had no problems in the two years since.


----------



## 2706eilis (26 Jul 2006)

I got mine done by Susan Fitzsimmons in Mater Private 3 years ago.  Total of 4800 and got 1800 back in tax.

I could not receommend them highly enough and it was the best thing I ever did.

Mater are the longest providers of this service in Ireland and I would strongly recommend them over some of the new, more specialised clinic.  In total youhave 7 consultaions in the year following the operation (eyes done seperately, one week apart)


----------



## daveirl (26 Jul 2006)

Metallo said:
			
		

> I also had my eyes done in the Mater - Michael O'Keeffe was the surgeon - but that was 13 years ago.


I believe he's one of the pioneers in the field and also a critic of the cheapo operations that have sprung up all over the place.

I've perfect vision but I honestly don't understand why people try and get eye surgery done on the cheap. Just seems mad to be messing about with such a vital thing.


----------



## Merlin (26 Jul 2006)

Hi there,
Got LASIK  done on both eyes in the Wellington eye clinic in 2003 - money very well spent ! I was -7.5 & -8. 
I went back after 9 month to get one eye done again (it wasn't far off but a little bit). It's free within a year of the first op.
I still wake up and think it's a miracle that I can see. Getting a filling from the dentist is 10 times worse than the procedure. 
I was very impressed with the clinic - had Dr. Cummins and he explained everything in detail to me, the alternatives, risks etc. 
Anyone who can get it done should the quality of life gained is unbelievable.
M


----------



## MugsGame (26 Jul 2006)

Why would anyone undergo an elective cosmetic procedure that could blind you and whose long-term effects are not well understood?


----------



## Merlin (27 Jul 2006)

"Why would anyone undergo an elective cosmetic procedure that could blind you and whose long-term effects are not well understood?"

I think having been half blind and having had to wear jam bottom glasses or contacts since I was 8 years of age is a pretty good reason. But even for someone who is not that bad it adds hugely to your quality of life (swimming, fogged up glasses, sand under contacts, staying somewhere but your own place over night).

What long-term effects are you talking about ? The fairytale that all of a sudden over night your eyesight gets bad again and you will be blind ?

M.


----------



## daveirl (27 Jul 2006)

MugsGame said:
			
		

> Why would anyone undergo an elective cosmetic procedure that could blind you and whose long-term effects are not well understood?


 Well there doesn't seem to be any medium term effects (Laser Eye Surgery is at least 15-20 years old at this stage).


----------



## Mourinho (27 Jul 2006)

Good link here with lots of info and opinions...

[broken link removed]

Considering having it done myself, but the more I read the more worried I get. There is a small chance of complications with all procedures I guess.

Mourinho


----------



## nelly (27 Jul 2006)

Mourinho said:
			
		

> Considering having it done myself, but the more I read the more worried I get. There is a small chance of complications with all procedures I guess.
> 
> Mourinho


 
ditto, hense the post. 
Wearing glasses & contacts is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rudolph (27 Jul 2006)

Mugsgame
Do you honestly think that major sports stars such as Tiger Woods and Padraig Harrington, to name but two, would have undergone this sort of surgery if they/their advisors were of the view that the risks far outweighed the potential rewards? Of course, as with any surgery, there may be complications but the success rate with this surgery seems very high.


----------



## MugsGame (27 Jul 2006)

> there doesn't seem to be any medium term effects (Laser Eye Surgery is at least 15-20 years old at this stage).



Longer. The Russians pioneered it. Problem is the in vogue method changes every five years. What follow-up studies have you found on the long-term effects? What percentage of patients have complications? How important is your night vision?



> Do you honestly think that major sports stars such as Tiger Woods and Padraig Harrington, to name but two, would have undergone this sort of surgery if they/their advisors were of the view that the risks far outweighed the potential rewards?



I don't really care what celebrities think of the risks. I looked into it seriously -- I lose or damage glasses so often that financially I'd be much better off if I went for it. Personally I'll be waiting till at least the doctors I know have their eyes done. 

An interesting alternative I found is OrthoK. You wear rigid lenses while sleeping which reshape the cornea, allowing you to see normally unaided during the day. Anyone experience of this in Ireland?


----------



## JohnnyBoy (27 Jul 2006)

I've perfect vision 
	
	



```
but I honestly don't understand why people try and get eye surgery done on the cheap. Just seems mad to be messing about with such a vital thing
```


----------



## JohnnyBoy (27 Jul 2006)

Hmm,messed my last post,but basically don't scrimp on your eyes for god's sake!!


----------



## Beckster (27 Jul 2006)

Just adding my tuppence worth:
Had it done 5 years ago. Its not a pleasant experience and I had to take longer off work, because of the nature of my work(I work with bacteria). 
BUT its the best thing ever, the closest to a miracle you're going to get. Took ages to remember not to reach for the glasses in the morning, or when coming out of the shower!!! No problems at all, apart from being more prone to styes in my eye, basically because they are no longer so protected from the elements. Also I felt that it took longer to get used to than the brochure and consultant suggested, a few weeks rather than days. I was able to function during the day fine straight away, but eyes were tired at night for a few weeks. 
I had it done in the Wellington Eye Clinic by Lasik.


----------



## npgallag (28 Jul 2006)

Does this treatment only work on certian eye conditions.I have one weak eye and one strong one..."Lazy eye" i think its called....wonder is it fixable..??


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

Looked up that 'doctors' site...my god I've seen it all now. I'd be terrified of the diy option.

The television presenter Phillip Schofield used OrthoK as an experiment and hasn't had to use glasses during the day since. They followed his progress on TV and he found it marvellous.


----------



## smree (3 Aug 2006)

liteweight said:
			
		

> Looked up that 'doctors' site...my god I've seen it all now. I'd be terrified of the diy option.
> 
> The television presenter Phillip Schofield used OrthoK as an experiment and hasn't had to use glasses during the day since. They followed his progress on TV and he found it marvellous.



Just to mention that Philip Schofield was wearing glasses again when hosting the Ice dancing program which was a couple of months after he used OrthoK. Don't know the reasons as to why he was wearing glasses again but was very suprised as I had watched the program when he started with the OrthoK and the results seemed great.


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

Was the ice skating program pre-recorded. Think a lot of it was anyway. Maybe he got sick of putting in the hard lenses at night. It seems to be a lot more hassle than laser as you have a lot more return visits and changing of the lenses to suit your eye.


----------



## ney001 (3 Aug 2006)

Never thought about eye laser treatment before but it obviously worked for this guy!.  New career anyone?

[broken link removed]


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

Do you think it worked? I think it gave him a blinkered view of himself!!!!


----------



## ney001 (3 Aug 2006)

Ahh you didn't see the interview - funny but I don't think the surgery worked


----------



## envelope (28 Aug 2006)

Anybody know how long it takes to get an appointment? e.g if i wanted to get it done before christmas would i need to book now. Thinking of the mater private for example.


----------



## bskinti (29 Aug 2006)

All your advice is positive but I have bad news, Nephew's partner had her eyes done 7 weeks ago then went to Spain on holidays after 3 days went totally blind, came home straight away, she didn't know night from day she had an operation last week in one eye and now can make out some objects, she's to go again next week to get another op on other eye Things don't look too good at present, It seems that she was a diabetic and didn't know she was that bad. She' only 30 with 2 small kids, even missed her youngest take her first steps, We all hope that things will get better but doctors didn't give her much hope 2 weeks ago. *So make certain there is nothing wrong with you before you go.*


----------



## Villa (9 Nov 2006)

I had 20-20 vision until I started working in an office on a computer 9am-5.30pm 5 days a week.  I started working in an office at 18yrs old. I am now 24 and in the last 6 years my vision has got increasingly worse.  I got my eyes tested about 2 - 2 1/2 years ago and was told I need glasses.  Especially for driving and my pc/watching tele.  I'm extremely reluctant to get glasses.  I'm a very active and do several sports during the week that glasses are just not an option.  I've been thinking about getting laser eye surgery but due to the fact that I've never actually woren glasses before I'm wondering if I would be able to get this done or if I am being a bit over axeious to get my eyes fixed at any cost?

any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated

Rgs
Villa


----------



## MBoyle (9 Nov 2006)

I had my eyes lasered about 2 Years ago in Belfast.  I find it excellent to be honest.  I'd do it again tomorrow.  The only thing that affects me a bit is my nighttime driving vision is not great - there is a glare from all lights, petrol stations etc.  I have been prescribed a pair of glasses which help a lot, and they only have to be worn at night.  It cost me around 3K I think, but I got about 1800 back from the tax man.  It is a painless procedure, though after the procedure my eyes stung like mad for about an hour - like getting severe shampoo in both eyes!!!  

I think if I was to do it again, I'd be inclined to get one eye done at a time thought, just incase anything wend wrong!  After all you only have one pair of eyes! 

But if I dodn't have it done, I'd do it again tomorro.  I used to wear contacts, so the freedom is brilliant!


----------



## ribbons (9 Nov 2006)

I have my eyes done 18 months ago - I got mine corrected at the Wellington clinic. It was expensive at €2k an eye but i would pay it all again if anything went wrong. It was such a simple procedure and I dont know why i waited for so long before getting it done. 
my advise to anyone is get it done in a reputable clinic even if it is more money - You do have to pay to get a 'pre test' to see if your compatable. 

a friend of our got it done up north much cheaper €500 an eye and now has problems and is back to square one - on saying this no where gaurantees your vision will stay 20/20 on completing the op, all depends on the individual.


----------



## elcato (9 Nov 2006)

> An interesting alternative I found is OrthoK. You wear rigid lenses while sleeping which reshape the cornea, allowing you to see normally unaided during the day. Anyone experience of this in Ireland?


 Hmmm ... Are you saying you'd be happy to use this method rather than lazer? Cos it looks like there is no long-term effect results on this either. I dont get the advantage of 'Its reversable unlike laser'. So if the lens dries up and causes damage to your eye its reversable, great marketing.
To the original poster though, while I think it was money well spent I can think of one (albeit minor) drawback which affects me. If there are fans about then your eyes will dry out and you will need to move away from them. As long as they're not directly in my face I'm OK but in the summer you will need to keep an, ahem, eye out for them in bars and restaurants etc.


----------



## PetPal (9 Nov 2006)

bskinti said:


> All your advice is positive but I have bad news, Nephew's partner had her eyes done 7 weeks ago then went to Spain on holidays after 3 days went totally blind, came home straight away, she didn't know night from day she had an operation last week in one eye and now can make out some objects, she's to go again next week to get another op on other eye Things don't look too good at present, It seems that she was a diabetic and didn't know she was that bad. She' only 30 with 2 small kids, even missed her youngest take her first steps, We all hope that things will get better but doctors didn't give her much hope 2 weeks ago. *So make certain there is nothing wrong with you before you go.*


 
Was the damage caused because of the laser surgery, or because of her diabetes?  I'm not sure I understand.  I know that diabetes can have an adverse affect on eyesight (my husband is currently having problems with his eyes due to diabetes), but I'm just wondering if you're saying that the laser surgery was the primariy problem in the case of this lady?  Was there any connection with the sunshine out there maybe?  Have the doctors given their verdict on what actually caused it?
Sorry to hear of her trouble, and I hope they'll be able to help her.


----------



## demoivre (10 Nov 2006)

Villa said:


> I had 20-20 vision until I started working in an office on a computer 9am-5.30pm 5 days a week.  I started working in an office at 18yrs old. I am now 24 and in the last 6 years my vision has got increasingly worse.  I got my eyes tested about 2 - 2 1/2 years ago and was told I need glasses.  Especially for driving and my pc/watching tele.  I'm extremely reluctant to get glasses.  I'm a very active and do several sports during the week that glasses are just not an option.  I've been thinking about getting laser eye surgery but due to the fact that I've never actually woren glasses before I'm wondering if I would be able to get this done or if I am being a bit over axeious to get my eyes fixed at any cost?
> 
> any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated
> 
> ...



I use daily disposable contact lenses for sport / heavy gardening work and never had a problem and I have been wearing them for years - for my regular day to day life I wear glasses.


----------



## anseo (27 Nov 2006)

Interesting story here about laser surgery. Might wait awhile myself.

*Laser eye ops could ruin sight*

_ Concern has been raised about the long-term effects of laser eye surgery
 after a new study has shown that tens of thousands of Kiwis are likely to suffer defective vision
 from the surgery in their later years_

*LINK*
[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (27 Nov 2006)

Had it done 3 weeks ago and don't know myself! Fantastic - better than my glasses/contacts. Eyes a little dry for first week afterwards but had drops...perfect now. Had it done by Dr Corcoran in the Wellington Clinic and was very impressed with the setup and professionalism...expensive but they're your eyes!

Firefly


----------



## hotlips (27 Nov 2006)

I had it done 6 or 7 years ago in Blackrock Clinic, (would have to check my records to see when exactly) and I am still delighted with the results. I was roughly -5.5 in both eyes beforehand so really could do nothing without glasses.


----------



## Sar (27 Nov 2006)

I had it done in the Blackrock Clinic (Prof Louis Collum) about a year and a half ago. I am extremely squemish and can't even look at hypodermic needle without feeling sick, but I found the eye op fine. It is a little uncomfortable, but that's it. 

I would urge anyone thinking about it to attend an experienced surgeon. It is not something you should scrimp  on or take risks with. 

I am delighted with the operation, despite two side effects; I have to use drops in the morning when I wake up (artelac, cost aprox 4.50 a month) and when using a computer as my eyes feel a bit dry; also when driving at night on unlight roads oncoming traffic can cause glare, luckily I don't do this type of driving much, so it's not a big deal.

I would have the op again tomorrow if I had to.


----------



## boyneside (11 Jun 2007)

I am little nervous about having the treatment, but hate wearing glasses.  I have read about Ortho K lenses has anybody tried them, are they available in Dublin or even Ireland? Thanks


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jun 2007)

In light of our new , I am locking this thread.


----------

